# Does Gravel Racing Need More Rules?



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I am definitely not convinced it does (official or unofficial). It seems like it is only the pros/former pros that are going in competing for a win that have been calling for rule changes, but I do think it's an interesting discussion piece. My personal opinion is that you should do what you like in gravel events so long as you are not putting others in danger. Want to pace each other as a group, fine, want to use aerobars, fine. Most people in the events could care less. If you start adding in too many rules, gravel events become something they were never intended to be. Thoughts???

https://cyclingtips.com/2018/06/opi...-winners-view-on-the-spirit-of-gravel-racing/

Kabush commentary: Don't put aero bars on gravel bikes | VeloNews.com


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Part of the fun of the events is the experimentation and lack of bureaucracy....basically the "rules" are "don't be an @$$hole/cheater".


The best way to kill the gravel racing scene...have it under the auspices of the UCI or similarly arcane rules.


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

As far as I know there is no central governing body that makes rules for gravel races (like there is for Cross, Road, TT, Crit and Track). It would be up to the event managers to set up rules, and I seriously doubt this would happen unless it was under special circumstances.

There are just too many variables in gravel to start limiting what people bring. 

I could see some rules for the larger events like DK, etc.. that could restrict ebikes for podium prices, etc... but not for the general public. Restricting these events with equipment rules would ruin it as far as I'm concerned.

Of course individual events have to have *some* rules, especially where private property, public land use permits, etc.. are concerned.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I agree with both of you. If they do anything, they should leave it to individual race organizers that are familiar with their terrain and the race culture. I just don’t think most people care in these events unless it’s a safety issue. For goodness sake, a number of people are still running mtbs and fatbikes in some of these events. Everything related to cycling doesn’t always need a bunch of regulations and/or regulating bodies to be legitimate believe it or not. You can have fun on a bike without it evolving/devolving into some sort of semi-pro race scene.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Rashadabd said:


> I agree with both of you. If they do anything, they should leave it to individual race organizers that are familiar with their terrain and the race culture. I just don’t think most people care in these events unless it’s a safety issue. *For goodness sake, a number of people are still running mtbs and fatbikes in some of these events. *Everything related to cycling doesn’t always need a bunch of regulations and/or regulating bodies to be legitimate believe it or not. You can have fun on a bike *without it evolving/devolving into some sort of semi-pro race scene.*



A) Well, of course there is. Almost all these events have multiple divisions with their own podiums all running simultaneously due to the demands of policing the route and hours of the day. Open men and women as well as M/W of each : SS, fixed, fatbike, and I think Tandem as well....in effect 10 separate races all running at once on the same course.

B) The catch being....the actual competition for the podium is exactly that, a pro/semi-pro race scene. Unless you're a very elite racer level you probably don't have a chance at the podium


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Marc said:


> A) Well, of course there is. Almost all these events have multiple divisions with their own podiums all running simultaneously due to the demands of policing the route and hours of the day. Open men and women as well as M/W of each : SS, fixed, fatbike, and I think Tandem as well....in effect 10 separate races all running at once on the same course.
> 
> B) The catch being....the actual competition for the podium is exactly that, a pro/semi-pro race scene. Unless you're a very elite racer level you probably don't have a chance at the podium


My real point is that organizers/participants shouldn’t let the interests/disagreements that exist at the semi pro level set the standards for the other 70% that are participating and are the true lifeblood of the race. That’s the real concern with additional regulation in my opinion.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

More thoughts (and a little data) on the issue:

https://www.cxmagazine.com/poll-results-gravel-unwritten-rules-aero-bars-2018-dirty-kanza


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

JMO...It's hard to compare Ex-pros like Ted King to midlife crisis Bob from Tulsa who rides 3x/week and found cycling to manage the stress of his hedge fund business. Bob, having no experience riding in a group or aero bars would not only be a danger to others but, himself. He'd be a cripple at mile 75. So, I'm ok with rules for these races even if that means ex-pros can't use aero bars...

I'm all about races (sanctioned, Fondo, or Haute style) and when you pay to play then some guidelines need to be set for safety. If you don't want to ride around/start in mass starts then go ride by yourself. No rules and it's free.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

woodys737 said:


> JMO...It's hard to compare Ex-pros like Ted King to midlife crisis Bob from Tulsa who rides 3x/week and found cycling to manage the stress of his hedge fund business. *Bob, having no experience riding in a group or aero bars would not only be a danger to others but, himself. He'd be a cripple at mile 75. So, I'm ok with rules for these races even if that means ex-pros can't use aero bars...*
> 
> I'm all about races (sanctioned, Fondo, or Haute style) and when you pay to play then some guidelines need to be set for safety. If you don't want to ride around/start in mass starts then go ride by yourself. No rules and it's free.



Honestly...it isn't that much of an issue. IME After about mile 5-10 or so any big peloton is shattered...and anyone left strong enough to be in one remaining is probably way up the road and an accomplished strong rider with other accomplished strong riders. By Mile 75, if you're an amateur you're most likely on your own way out the back and hours down. Last year in Gravel Worlds, the first 2 miles IIRC was a "neutralized" roll-out to leave the city limit....by which "neutralized" meant a car leading and the front going 25MPH over MMR and sometimes paved road. Bob from Tulsa wouldn't hang with any of that for long.

You ride in a _race_ in _groups_, you take your chances. You take someone's wheel whom you don't know--you're rolling the dice no matter what. Same as racing a roadie crit.


It needs noted....these _race_ events we're talking about are the BDSM rides of organized-cycling. They're not only physically insane...they're murder on equipment--especially bottom brackets and wheel bearings and RD hangers. In addition to the entry fee, you'll probably need a BB overhaul after it is over at a minimum. And most of them openly state "this is a race", and most of them have a half-size non-race version for amateurs like the aforementioned Bob from Tulsa.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Marc said:


> Honestly...it isn't that much of an issue. IME After about mile 5-10 or so any big peloton is shattered...and anyone left strong enough to be in one remaining is probably way up the road and an accomplished strong rider with other accomplished strong riders. By Mile 75, if you're an amateur you're most likely on your own way out the back and hours down. Last year in Gravel Worlds, the first 2 miles IIRC was a "neutralized" roll-out to leave the city limit....by which "neutralized" meant a car leading and the front going 25MPH over MMR and sometimes paved road. Bob from Tulsa wouldn't hang with any of that for long.
> 
> You ride in a _race_ in _groups_, you take your chances. You take someone's wheel whom you don't know--you're rolling the dice no matter what. Same as racing a roadie crit.
> 
> ...


Those are pretty much my thoughts as well.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Marc said:


> Honestly...it isn't that much of an issue. IME After about mile 5-10 or so any big peloton is shattered...and anyone left strong enough to be in one remaining is probably way up the road and an accomplished strong rider with other accomplished strong riders. By Mile 75, if you're an amateur you're most likely on your own way out the back and hours down. Last year in Gravel Worlds, the first 2 miles IIRC was a "neutralized" roll-out to leave the city limit....by which "neutralized" meant a car leading and the front going 25MPH over MMR and sometimes paved road. Bob from Tulsa wouldn't hang with any of that for long.
> 
> You ride in a _race_ in _groups_, you take your chances. You take someone's wheel whom you don't know--you're rolling the dice no matter what. Same as racing a roadie crit.
> 
> ...


Ok good points. I assume the first part of these events are so hard that when the selection is being made aero bar usage would be limited. Once solo is when the aero bars would be used (that's what I would do at least...)?


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

woodys737 said:


> Ok good points. I assume the first part of these events are so hard that when the selection is being made aero bar usage would be limited. Once solo is when the aero bars would be used (that's what I would do at least...)?


The first half of the DK200 mile route is normally a tail wind. It's the last 100 miles, on that return leg, where you are really battling against the wind is where the AeroBars really pay off. 

The gravel races and events where I live are usually in mountainous terrain on fire/forestry/logging roads and trails that are largely protected from winds. The routes are usually sketchy enough with potholes, washouts, washboard, sharp switchbacks and limb/tree falls, that you are normally not descending fast enough for aerobars to help. I've attended a dozen or so gravel events in Washington and Oregon the last few years, and don't recall ever seeing anyone with aero bars on their bike. There really isn't much point in it.

For races on exposed terrain where there are high winds, aero bars would be a big help once the groups are shattered (first few miles). Honestly, I don't really see why there would be a rule against having them. It's not really safety issue like it is in a road race where there are large, fast pelotons hanging together for the majority of the race. And they don't cost a lot, so it's not like it's a barrier to entry.

What are the reasons people are citing to ban aero bars?


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

It’s in the articles posted above, but safety and aerodynamic benefits mostly.


----------

